# Rocky Patel Connecticut Torpedo Cigar Review - A Smoke and a Scotch



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I prefer my smokes with some kind of beverage. I have enjoyed this cigar as a stand alone but it really shines when enjoyed with a good single malt...

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Connecticut Torpedo Cigar Review - A Smoke and a Scotch


----------

